# Slimming World Extra Easy



## Mexx

Hi, 
I've just joined Slimming World with a view to starting with the Extra Easy Days. I just wondered if anyone else was planning on starting in 2014, or had started already and had any tips? I think I'm most worried about being full as I'm not good when hungry! 
Thanks in advance, and if there is another thread already please do point me in the right direction. 
Thanks, 
Mexx


----------



## Laurhilou

Hi i've been a member of SW for a fair few months and love it. it really is such a simple plan to follow, as for being hungry-dont worry! honestly, once your head is around it and understand it you'll understand that you can eat so much free food. you'll end up eating so much that you'll be confused as to why you're losing weight and not gaining!! good luck!! x


----------



## Banshee

I've been going to SW since last April and have lost 5 1/2 stone so far. I seriously wondered how in earth it could work but it does. As PP said you have free food so make sure you keep plenty of that on stand by so that if you do get hungry you can turn to that instead of snacking in unhealthy food. Good luck!


----------



## Mexx

Thanks guys, and wow what incredible weight loss! Well done. 

I can't wait to get started... just need to get rid of all of this Christmas chocolate and snack food so I'm not tempted! 

What are your favourite items to snack on which fit with slimming world? I saw the mullerlight yoghurts were free and I love those so a good start...


----------



## Laurhilou

I like mullerlights, eggs, mugshots, ham? Chicken, hifi bar if I've not had my healthy B. I like fruit, and I try to make each meal as big as I can so I generally stick to 3 meals a day and a snack :) x


----------



## Fallen8905

I have just joined on Monday! I am having loads of veg, fruit, chicken (without the skin), activia yoghurts, snack-a-jacks, wotsits and pasta! 

I haven't had my next weigh in yet so don't know if I have lost. I am not due to weigh in til Wednesday! 

Good luck to you and let me know how you get on. 

x


----------



## Laurhilou

I weighed in on Tuesday morning, after the Christmas week and I lost 3 lbs!! I was in total shock, I seriously thought I had gained due the amount I'd eaten over Christmas. I was just shaking on the scales with excitement lol!! It really does work, I'm now expecting my second child and I have the intention of carrying on with the plan and going to group each week as its the only 'diet' out there that the college of midwives have approved :) I'm feeling excited about the coming months! x 

How are you both getting on with the plan? is it as hard as anticipated?


----------



## Mexx

Laurhilou - wow well done on a great loss over Christmas!! I'm very impressed!

Fallen8905 - i'd not thought about snack-a-jacks and I love the caramel ones. Will be adding to my shopping list.

I'm struggling with the fact I have so much Christmas chocolate and goodies in the house still. I'm doing the plan online and have only received my books today. 

I've been shopping and stocked up on free mugshots, babybel light (for my A choice), Alpen light bars (for my B choice when on the go) and fruit. I want to go to Sainsburys later for Mullerlight as I love these and they are on offer at 10 for £3. I have been researching syn value of some of my favourite snacks so I can make wise choices. I am looking forward to meringue nests as so sweet and will easily satisfy my sweet tooth. 

I will be making my first SW meal tonight - pasta bolognaise. Only change is I'm making my own sauce rather than a dolmio one so not exactly a hard swap. Love that I can eat as much as I want to and that is allowed! 

I'm still on holiday from work at the moment so I've used this week to get my head around things and to research with the plan to start properly on Monday. 

With regard to syns - should you try and eat just 5 or should you be aiming to eat all 15? Whats the best way? 

Good luck! xxx


----------



## Fallen8905

The caramel ones are 3 syns I think. 

Yeah it is a lot to get your head around and I am struggling! Luckly I have my mum here who has been on sw since august and she is helping me get into a routine! 

I don't really think about syns. I just have between 5 and 15 a day. 

When will u be doing your first weigh in?


----------



## Mexx

Going to do my first weigh in on Sunday before I start the programme properly on Monday. Back to work which I hope will make it easier. When will you be weighing in? Bet having your mums advice will be a great help :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

So glad I've came across this! I'm joining slimming world keep reading up on it and don't quite understand the red green and syns?


----------



## Laurhilou

It's easier to follow the EE plan as there is no limit for carbs/meat. You can have pretty much any meal and not really worry about syns, however, you then only have 1 Healthy B and A instead of 2.


----------



## Mexx

I'm only following extra easy at the moment - I've not looked into red and green at the moment. 

Last night I weighed out a healthy extra B weight of porridge oats and mixed into a free mullerlight yoghurt. I had this for breakfast today with sliced banana mixed with it - it was yummy and filling. I think I would prefer to have 2 alpen bars when at work rather than the porridge but it was great for today as off work. 

What is everyone else eating today - breakfast / lunch / tea?


----------



## Fallen8905

Most slimming world groups will put you on the EE plan now!

I have had a good day today..

Breakfast: Melon

Snack: Apple

Lunch: Salad, Salmon, Ham and cottage cheese

Snack: Activia Yoghurt

Dinner: Spicy Sausage Pasta Bake

And later for my syns I will have a packet of wotsits and two snack-a-jacks!! :happydance:


----------



## Mexx

Sausage pasta bake sounds great!!

I've just made slimming world cheesy chips from the current magazine. I used the cheese from my healthy extra a choice. They were fab and made a great snack! I would recommend these! Yum!!!


----------



## cat lover

Hi ladies can i just ask, is SW difficult if u r not a good cook? im contemplating joining it but have heard it only really works if u r good at cooking from scratch x


----------



## Mexx

I wouldn't say I'm a good cook but I've been willing to give it a try. Love the slow cooker and just throwing everything in and leaving. 
Many of the recipes in the magazines are quite straightforward. If you can cook potatoes, veg and meat you'll be fine :)


----------



## Laurhilou

SW is great if youre not a good cook, it helps you!! I experiement so much with food now, my cupboard are now full of spices and herbs which wern't there when I started. I love looking online to find new blogs and posts of peoples dinners which I feel excited about cooking!!

For me, the day went as follows;

B- Bacon and Egg sarnie (no butter or ketchup as wanted to use syns elsewhere)
L- didn't really eat as didn't have appetite.
D- Meatballs in arrabiata sauce with pasta and cheese

Syns- 3 donuts, and 8 mikados.

Not sure what tomorrow holds for me as we're off to lakeside for some shopping......


----------



## Banshee

You don't have to be a great cook, I'm certainly not. Most of the recipes in the magazines are pretty straight forward and you can always have a jacket pot with chicken breast or gammon steak with some veggies as an easy meal. I am also totally addicted to curry flavour batchelor savoury rice which is syn free and great for a quick lunch. 
I follow extra easy all the time so don't have to worry about red or green days. 
For breakfast I'll usually have a couple of weetabix or a hifi bar (if I'm saving my healthy a for cheese later).


----------



## SarahJayne_x

evening ladies, im joining sw on friday morning again, joined last on 8th jan last year and had my lo 4 weeks ago so will be fun to see how much ive put on in just over a year with having a baby inbetween..
going to asda on tuesday and will be getting all my shopping in then, i intend on starting sw tuesday too even though i wont have joined, still have all the books, ive writted a weeks food plan ready as i struggle to stick to it.. my mum goes religiously every week but she goes to a diff group but will be getting some support off her too.. however, i have 2 questions for you lovely ladies, when it comes to food im extremley fussy, only meat i like is chicken and sausages, dont like fish or anything, i literally have written on my food plan, mashed potato (or any type of potato) plenty of fruit obv, jacket potato, pasta, but again dont like sauces that go with pasta so will be using some beans or some cheese from healthy extra on those days.. im just wondering if theres any other very picky eaters trying to do it?
2nd question i have is regards to exercise, will be doing lots of walking with lo in pram and taking ds1 to school but im interested in doing things like sit ups and boxing etc for fitness as well as walking, would you say these are ok to do so soon after giving birth?xx


----------



## Fallen8905

Welcome SarahJayne :flower:

I didn't want to read and run. I myself aren't a picky eater but I am sure there are other people on SW that are. Also I am not sure about the exercise probably best to talk to your doctor or some one in a medical profession about that!

Good luck hun! and let us know how you get on!


----------



## SarahJayne_x

thanks fallen.. ive spoken to my mam and shes given me some tips and ideas for meals..
will have to ask the hv about exercise tomorrow xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Id just pick your pace up with walking for a few weeks and ease slowly into the other things you want to do Hun. Walking is amazing I lost so much weight when LO was in a pushchair! Now she wants picking up all the time I do the quickest thing that will get us places quicker!! Xxx


----------



## Fallen8905

ooooo EmziixBo0o I originally come from Birmingham, northfield/ longbridge area! whereabouts in brum are you? x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Fallen8905 said:


> ooooo EmziixBo0o I originally come from Birmingham, northfield/ longbridge area! whereabouts in brum are you? x

I lived in cotteridge and now live in harborne/quinton not to far away from new asda in Barnes hill :) do you live near longbridge? That isn't even that far away!! X


----------



## kit10grl

You ladies have inspired me. I went to look at slimmingworlds website after reading this thread and am impressed with what I have seen so far. The best bit is there is a class less than ten minutes from my house in the evenings when DH is home from work. And its on tomorrow night so I am going to go along and give it a go. I also dug out the fitness dvds I used when I was losing weight for my wedding and bought a couple more on ebay tonight. I never seem to make much progress I get so down because the weight doesn't move quickly for me due to being hypothyroid so hopefully going to a class will keep me motivated, it will be the first time I have gone to any kind of class usually I just try by myself then give up.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Which DVDs you trying Hun? I've got 30 day shred I should start it really!! Xx


----------



## kit10grl

30 day shred I just bought tonight. might give it a little bit before I try that one. its been a long while since I did any real exercise lol I have pilates and yoga for dummies dvds which I quite liked, and I bought a cardio bellydance dvd tonight as well as I used to go to bellydance classes a long time ago and really liked it. hopint if I can keep it fun I might stick with it longer.

and starting today im also doing the 30 day squat challenge to give myself a good kickstart


----------



## Fallen8905

kit10grl said:


> You ladies have inspired me. I went to look at slimmingworlds website after reading this thread and am impressed with what I have seen so far. The best bit is there is a class less than ten minutes from my house in the evenings when DH is home from work. And its on tomorrow night so I am going to go along and give it a go. I also dug out the fitness dvds I used when I was losing weight for my wedding and bought a couple more on ebay tonight. I never seem to make much progress I get so down because the weight doesn't move quickly for me due to being hypothyroid so hopefully going to a class will keep me motivated, it will be the first time I have gone to any kind of class usually I just try by myself then give up.

Hi and welcome:flower:

You might stikc to it if you go to class and stay for the image therapy afterwards. My mum has hypothyroidism. She is on 50mg a day of medication. She joined SW in August and has lost nearly two stone!!

You can do it! 

xx


----------



## kit10grl

wowthats really good.Last time I managed to lose3 stone but it took me 18 months. And I was absolutely faithful to my plan and exercising. I went along and signed up tonight for a 12 week block so committed for at least a while


----------



## Fallen8905

Yeh I signed up for that too! Got my weigh in on Wednesday! Hopefully I will see my first loss!!:happydance: eeeeeeekkk sooo excited!!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

can i tag along with you guys? 
I have 5 stone to lose in 15 months when i will be maid of honour at my best friends wedding. I'm joining slimming world on monday, but I'm terrified :/ 
Im also going to try do 10k on the exercise bike a day, and start the 30 day shred again.


----------



## kit10grl

I have just under 5 stone to lose to get to my 1st target weight. The weight I actuaslly want to be is another stone under that but figured the last bit is always the hardest t shift so if I had a little mini celeberation near the end it would spur me on to get it shifted. I sat and read through all the books today. Feeling quite positive, I have a massive cookbook of family favourite meals I thought would have to be benched for a while but having looked through it most of it is free foods as long as I cook it the SW way. Like changing the oils and making sure I use lower fat alternatives. And a tomato puree with no oil in it. I never knew it had oil till I read it in the book and went to look and sure enough my brand uses oil in theirs. 

And I have been sticking with the 30 day squat challenge too. its literally minutes of the day but its a start.


----------



## Fallen8905

yay I lost 5lbs!


----------



## Mummy1995

I joined on Monday! So on day 3 now! I've been full all day every day, I'm worried I won't lose weight but we shall see on Monday! I'm doing extra easy this week but I've been reading around and decided from next week ill be starting the green plan as I'm vegetarian and it's more suited to the foods I like :) x


----------



## Banshee

Yes if you're vegetarian you might as well do green days as you get more healthy extras on green than extra easy I believe.


----------



## missjennakate

Hey! I'm just about to join Slimming World too. After I have devoured most of the Christmas junk food. Just had a quick browse through this thread and found a lot of tips, thank you.

I am trying SW at home and I am totally new to it so have a lot to learn. Currently doing my ASDA shop online so have added a few of the goodies you have all suggested.

PS: I haven't weighed myself (don't have scales) since before I had my baby and he is now 8 weeks old. I am dreading getting on those scales!!


----------



## Abblebubba

Hey! 
I joined slimming world on Monday with my mum, I have done it before last year I managed to lose 11/2 stone but my OH lost 4 stone and I got disheartened and the diet started slipping away for me and so I'm back now and aiming to lose 4 stone for my wedding on the 25th July 2014 so here's hoping...


----------



## Mexx

Congratulations on the weight loss so far - that's great!! I lost 2lb last week and next weigh in is tomorrow. 
Welcome to new members :) 

I've mostly managed to stick to the plan this week. We went for a meal last night that's been planned since October so i def had an off plan night. O well. I made sure I had no other syns yesterday and going to try and have a free food day today so I can still get a weight loss for tomorrow. 

What's everyone's favourite free meals and snacks? X


----------



## kit10grl

I didn't pick the best week to start. DD and I ahd to travel to Glasgow for some hospital appointments yesterday and then we were kept waiting so long she was starving so we went for the hospital canteen and it all went wrong from there :-( we stayed at a frineds who insisted on McD's for tea and then it was her sons birthday today and it would have been rude to turn the cake down right?

Grr annoyed with myself, should have been more organised. Dh is taking the kids to grandmas tomorrow so going to sit down and meal plan for the week and go get shopping sorted. On the plus size I have managed to do a little bit of exercise everyday this week which is a good step for me. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mummy1995

I've not had the best week either. Had my family from New Zealand over Friday an Saturday. Friday we went out and Saturday had a takeaway. But figured there's always next week and as I hadn't seen them for 6 years I'd make the most of it and forget about SW for those 2 meals! X


----------



## Mexx

I had my weigh in yesterday and had lost another 3lb so that's a total of 5lb now. Hoping for 2lb this week as I'll then have lost half a stone. YEY!!


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, can I join in?
Well done to those with loses already!
I started last thursday, and Im trying ee. I'm wanting to lose weight before we start ttc no 2. Ive lost a couple stone already but still have lots to go!

Ok, so today I had- breakfast, 2 eggs with 2 x bacon, mushrooms and 1 x nimble bread. Its not usually that fancy, but wanted something different then weetabix.
Lunch- sw quiche with bacon, no fat, peppers, onions,mushroom and low fat cheese. pear, orange and grapes
Dinner- turkey stir fry with noodles, peppers, onion and mushroom with soy sauce, and chinese 5 spice.
Snacks, orange and a mullerlight

I try to be prepared and did a weeks food plan which helps massively to stick to plan...and cost! 
I'm also rubbish with lunch ideas, but tomorrow i'm making another butternut squash soup, yummy! I've also stocked up on mug shots etc

In answer to whats your favorite meal, I love tesco light choices sausages with mash and veg or beans or sw chips with gammon and eggs. Love it! Tomorrow chilli is on the menu.

Im not going to class but I have all the book and weigh from home. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## kit10grl

I am really surprised. Despite my unbelievably rubbish week and being convinced I would have gained I was weighed today and have lost a pound. Its not a lot but still better than a gain.

Today went better food wise I stuck to my plan so heres hoping for an even biggerloss nextweek


----------



## Beautywithin

Hi Ladies, done my first week, got weigh'd yesterday and lost 7lbs :happydance: I'm well chuffed, 

did find the first week hard, only in the sense where I was used to picking every few hours during the day, which I can still do on sw but just on fruit :) 

here is to another good week for us all x


----------



## Mexx

WOW what a big loss - well done! You should feel very proud of yourself :)

I've been on a course with work today and eaten loads of stuff I shouldn't - oops!!!


----------



## Claire1

Wow, well done on the weight loss thats fantastic!
Ok, well today I had 2 x weetabix, sw quiche and fruit for lunch and chilli pasta for tea. I'll have a mullerlight yogurt later for a snack.

Has anyone got any tips on what to order in an indian restaurant. I have a meal out friday and don't want to go off plan, so any suggestions are welcome please.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Anybody do SW just online ?x


----------



## RaspberryK

I started back to group last night, I lost 1.5 stone last year but I've put exactly 1 stone back on. 
I just need to maybe lose a half a stone in the next 7 weeks and then monitor my gain thereafter xx


----------



## Laurhilou

Well a 5lb loss for me this week which wasn't bad as I scoffed my face - I blame it on pregnancy ;)


----------



## RaspberryK

5lb loss is ace. .. I've only ever lost that once the week after Christmas last year and it didn't count as I'd put on 3.5 the week before.
Glad someone else pregnant is doing sw xx


----------



## Claire1

Thank you. 
How does it work when your pregnant, do you have extra a&b choices. It's great that you can still slim (safely) and be pregnant!
Ok, well I lost 8lbs in my first week. So chuffed and been full the whole time!! Love it! I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing and plan meals for the week. 
Did anyone have any suggestions for a "healthy" Indian meal choice?


----------



## RaspberryK

That's great! 
You can have 2 each of healthy extras, I'll probably try not to for the first little while. I'm trying to use syns in a healthy way this time too. 
When you're breastfeeding you get 6 hex, preferably 4 from a! 
Xx


----------



## Abblebubba

I lost 3lbs this week! xx


----------



## kit10grl

3lb loss for me too


----------



## Claire1

Well done ladies! I'm not sure how I'll do this week as Friday I had an Indian and wine and yesterday I went a bit mad on some chocolates! Also didn't realise a granary roll was so high in syns. Oh well, today is another day. Went for a walk to help burn off some blub.


----------



## kit10grl

you might be surprised, i caved and had a panini loaded with cheese last week and still lost a lot. fingers crossed that walk helped even it out. Im pretty impressed with my self i havent had a can of coke inabout four days. (I was drinking many cans in a day before) but this plan has been good for getting me to change as 1 can is 7 syns! so if i want any treats then i need to skip my coke for the day lol I think it will be the biggest thing i need to change to lose weight as i drank so much of it. wondering if i can hold out for a whole week and see if there is a big difference in my weight next week


----------



## Fallen8905

1lb loss for me!


----------



## RaspberryK

2.5lb loss xx


----------



## topsy

Well done on the losses girls. xxx


----------



## ZoMo

Hey

Can I join this thread? I have been doing SW for just over a year now and have lost 4 stone 5.5lbs. I have had ups and downs but overall its brilliant! I am all about quantity and this is the only weight loss plan that suits me. This is my 6th go at it over the last 10 years and I have finally been in the right frame of mind to stick it out long term!

For the lady asking about healthy Indian meals, there is a section in the back of your book with the syns on eating out. It lists some of the syn values on indian, chinese, italian etc. I stick to chicken dishes with tomato based sauces like jalfrezi, korai etc as these are pretty low in syns compared to the creamy ones. If you have plain rice its syn free. Poppadoms are pretty low in syns, just steer clear of nan breads as you are looking at 20-30 syns each. Which is typical as thats my favourite bit - I could happily just eat nan bread and forget the curry! Chinese can be good on SW too, 5 prawn crackers for 1.5 syns, again boiled rice is free and something like chicken chow mein is only around 7 syns. Check out the section in the book and see what takes your fancy :)


----------

